# Any thoughts on NBA deal



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

a harbinger of things to come?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

I would hope all the major sports would be on tv each night. There are a lot of NHL games on ESPN. I wouldn't mind switching back and forth from college hoops, NHL, and NBA games each night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm so over the NBA.

And I can't imagine how this will help their falling ratings and attendance numbers.

How smart was it to throw 4.6 billion at the NBA and expect to get at least that much in return?


----------

